# Cardinal



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Needs some background yet but I did this this morning in about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Made some changes, which do you like better?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

the one with the brown background


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

i like them all but agree the 1 with the rocks


----------

